# Come back summer!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm sat here by the river Tarn in my favourite wild spot, in me shorts having a beer and its not very warm! What's going on? It's normally hot enough to fry an egg on the bonnet here!

When's summer coming back? Last time we were here we practically lived in the river! 

Think it might improve tomorrow a tad but where in France is going to be hot over the next couple of weeks?

Might head for the lot and dordogne as they are usually safe bets this time of year.

Tis lovely here though. Place to ourselves. Chucked it down yesterday and coming down from high up above the millau bridge this afternoon it was like a misty weekend on the Yorkshire moors!

Where are you all and is it sunny? Don't tell me Yorkshire is sweltering, I couldn't bare it!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Where are you all and is it sunny? Don't tell me Yorkshire is sweltering, I couldn't bare it!


I wouldn't bare it any time of the year in Yorkshire - catch me death of cold
:roll:

and the good weather may be beck next June, Barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Where are you all and is it sunny? Don't tell me Yorkshire is sweltering, *I couldn't bare it*!


I would hope not.......

the Tarn is a very sensitive place and any form of exhibitionism would curdle the milk......

The weather forecast for the next few days for here (NW of you a tad, but not too big a tad) is here;

Weather for Born

There are some pleasant days ahead BUT not the 30C+ that we have had of late...... it will be a pleasant 24C so you will have to *bear* it..... but not *bare* it...... (please! :lol: )

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Barry.

We had a thunderstorm and rain last night wild camping at the side of the Ebro in Mequinenza, we watched it until 2am then got bored and went to bed, but the lightning and crashing still kept us awake :roll: 

Quite and warm now though with high clouds to the West, your direction.


ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you all and is it sunny? Don't tell me Yorkshire is sweltering, *I couldn't bare it*!
> ...


beat you to it Dave :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

you did Mike, but I gave him some useful information about the border between the Lot et Garonne and the Dordogne departments....

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I'm not taking my shorts off! I refuse. We walked around Severac le chateau this morning in our summer gear and the locals came out of church dressed for winter and looked at us like we were crackers. 

Mind you I have noticed in France the winter clothes come on as soon as its September regardless, even if its still boiling hot.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very true observation; 1st September long sleeved jumpers and winter coats MUST be worn by all French Nationals - I look totally out of place in my shorts and polo shirt.....

but what the heck, caution has gone out of the window for me, I only wear a jacket and tie once a month for a Gentlemen's meal (and no that is not a typo it is part of the name of the organising group......)

Dave


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Thursday we were up Swaledale stopped off in Reeth for coffee, top off the car red hot, up the dale and over the Buttertubs and stopped off in Leyburn for late lunch, fantastic scenery.

Friday raining cats and dogs and two cars washed into the sea in Saltburn.

Good old British weather, can't beat it.

Martin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Martin. I live just 7 miles from Richmond and Swaledale! Glad they have had some good weather. A few days ago in the Ardeche it was superb.

Anyway. I'm not fussed now. Got some decent Port, French cheese and parked inches from the Tarn with not a sole in sight. What's not to like!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

BarryD

I know where you live.

Be afraid.

Martin

Guisborough now, born in Northallerton, Brother in Leyburn.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Barry,

I have just got back from the Wildies Meet I organised at Druridge bay. It was a howling gale and lashing rain on Friday but very nice yesterday and today. The nights are cutting in now and the overnight temp. is dropping.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the sky's have cleared here and the stars are amazing. I think I can see the Milky Way. Nobody here at all now and sitting right by a wide and deep stretch of the tarn, there are some massive fish in here Ray! I'm sure I can here one groaning! They jump and slash down like someone has thrown in a boulder!

Its not a bad place to be.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> . parked inches from the Tarn *with not a sole in sight.* What's not to like!


Not surprising;

Sole

they are marine, not freshwater..... and the Tarn is certainly freshwater.........

maybe that's why you said;



barryd said:


> *massive fish in here* Ray! I'm sure I can here one groaning! They jump and slash down like someone has thrown in a boulder


I assume of course that you are referring to;

Soul

which are found throughout the world around religious groups of many denominations (more or less).............

(Don't worry barry, I am only pulling your leg............ just to make sure those shorts stay in place - the world is not ready for such revelations yet........)

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ahhh! The sky is clear and red all over!!! I'm playing my guitar softly and mrs d is sleeping. Not even teacher daves pedantic comments can spoil it now! 

Time for some pnk floyd!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Very sad to hear about your weather chaps. Looking at the satellite picture this morning, unless you are in the heel of Italy or near Seville, the weather could be better. If you happen to be in Northern Italy ...... best not to be there if you left your ski's at home. There seems to be a bad patch of weather hanging about there for the next few days.


Alan.... not too far from Seville


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

still some sunshine here in Lancashire but definately an autumn chill in the air

Still, brings in the season of open log fires  

Dont know when or if we will get away, We have decided to attend the appointment on the 23, then perhaps set the surgery for three weeks later, it depends if Albert feels he wants to get it over with

a break would be nice though

How close to departure can you book a tunnel crossing using Tesco vouchers?? I've got quite a few so need to use them up

when are you back Barry???

save some warmth for us although don't really mind as long as its not constantly wet

aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Not even teacher daves pedantic comments can spoil it now!


I am cut to the quick (wherever that is) by that comment and after I have tried to defend you from a blistering attack by others........   

Me defending you.

I am shocked and almost tearful at the hurt that has been levelled at me by that comment.......   

Can I help it if your typing system spellchecker is inept (I have never been to ept, have you?) :roll: 8O

By the way from you comments bout Pink Floyd I assume that the track you are listening to

is this one

I am off to commiserate with a bottle of St Emilion Grand Cru Chateau Fonblegade  

Lunch time tipple?

Oh well, that's it......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dave. Its that blooming mobile MHF on my phone. Luckily the campsite down the road has rebooted its router so I now have a full blown internet connection and spell checker! Good timing as I have spent all morning working on a server in London which should pay for this weeks cheese at least. Very good of them!

Sunny today but windy by the river. 

Aldra. We have to be back end of the first week in October for a job. Bah!

Hope you manage to get a break somewhere.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> snipped...
> Time for some pnk floyd!


Is that Punk Floyd then? :lol:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > snipped...
> ...


No! It has to be Dark Side of the Moon when your wilding by the river watching the stars in the middle of the night. All I needed was one of those Bong smokey things from my Glastonbury days to complete the scene. 

Forecast is looking good for Friday to Monday and pleasant the rest of this week.

Aveyron will be superb this week as it will be deserted. Having said that nowheres been busy all summer. Well we do tend to avoid the tourist traps apart from the likes of Annecy and Vallon Pont D'arc. Both were busy but seen them much busier.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Warm enough for a row up the Tarn today where I found my own cheese factory and had a swim!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

23C here at the moment in the shade, more in the sun of course....

nice sunny day, bit of rain yesterday evening - that means the grass + weeds will start to grow again with a vengeance.......  

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hold that weather for October Dave

We need to speak to the surgeon, I guess there is no speed required to have the lymph nodes removed but there is a worry, probably unfounded that sooner is safer than later

Whether three more weeks would matter who knows, as long as he has time to recover before Christmas. About 6 weeks they reckon to return to normal assuming no complications

Still thinking about it

aldra


----------

